# Auktion Update!!!



## Dok (12. November 2002)

Die neuste Version der Auktion ist online!
Es sollten alle uns gemeldeten Fehler behoben sein!

Bitte Testet weiter!


----------



## schlot (23. November 2002)

Hab versucht ein Gebot abzugeben, hat aber nicht
funktioniert.
Registriert hab ich mich, hab nur den button 
&quot;Gebot prüfen&quot; gefunden, aber wie kann ich direkt bieten?
Gruß 
schlot


----------



## schlot (23. November 2002)

Kommando zurück, steh nun doch mit meinem Gebot
in der Auktion, geht wohl etwas Zeitversetzt.
Gruß
schlot


----------



## Tiffy (29. November 2002)

Frage:

Wie kann man denn einen eingestellten Artikel ändern ?? z.B. wenn man sich verschieben hat.

Bin ich jetzt zu Blind....#c


----------



## schlot (29. November 2002)

Will vergeblich meine Kutter u. Küste Hefte einstellen
funktioniert aber nicht.
Wer kann helfen?
schlot


----------



## angeltreff (30. November 2002)

@ Tiffy

Verändern geht nicht, nur hinzufügen.


----------



## Tiffy (30. November 2002)

Alles klar Olaf :m


----------



## Andreas Michael (9. Dezember 2002)

@ ALL

Kann mir vielleicht mal einer sagen wie ich einen Verkäufer bewerten kann ich finde nicht wie oder bin ich zu blind


----------

